# Can Smoking Marijuana Cure Social Anxiety?



## CustomRain (Oct 28, 2010)

5


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Marijuana DRAMATICALLY worsens my social anxiety, i beleive thats mediated by a decrease in dopamine (except the reward related area's where it increases dopamine) caused by the drop in cortisol and possibly some downstream effect on the cholinergic receptors.

For some ppl MJ tends to be anxiolytic tough, but for most its anxiogenic.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I used to be a heavy smoker, but ive recently quit and i feel much much better. It definately does not cure SA.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i spent about a year meditating while under the influence of marijuana and during that time i did generate some improvement. i am not sure if i actually achieved anything truly desireable or simply kicked my brain into a state of depersonalization. 

the state i was in certainly resembled depersonalization. but the advantage was, as long as i did not percieve myself as "the doer" and instead percieved myself as simply conciousness, my social anxiety was basically nil because i wasn't identifying with it. that is the only time in my life where i could look a stranger directly in the eye and feel full confidence. 

after i stopped smoking marijuana (which i had to do because i had been smoking it heavily for years and it had given me about 2,000 panic attacks by that point which really messed me up for a while afterward) i had to meditate constantly to maintain that state. one day i lost my focus and drifted into a lower state of consciousness and i have never been able to get back to where i was since. even smoking more marijuana didn't work. 

so that whole thing was very frustating for me, because i felt like i almost overcame social anxiety and yet instead i ended up far worse off than i was before. everything got worse after that and i was very lost as a person. it was really the beginning of a downward spiral that lasted for years and ended in benzo addiction.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on the strain and your body's chemistry -- some can make anxiety a lot worse. 

Personally, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Depends on the strain and your body's chemistry -- some can make anxiety a lot worse.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't recommend it.


i don't think it depends on the strain whatsoever, nor even that much on your body's chemistry.

the question wasn't "can marijuana relieve social anxiety while you're under the influence", it was "can it cure social anxiety?". i assume he means can the effect persist beyond the period of intoxication. that was what i tried to make happen. i don't think marijuana alone cures social anxiety, but that it can make introspection easier, allowing the user to see more clearly how social anxiety is a reaction in the mind and how it can be short circuited with focused awareness.

that's what i tried to do and i failed. but just because i failed, doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------



## daveuk (May 12, 2009)

If im constantly worried about upcoming events I find it helps me alot but wouldnt smoke it before going out anywhere as it would probably make me worse due to paranoia.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's different for everyone. There's different strains for different reasons. Different dosages effect people differently. On the very few occasions where I've smoked recreationally, I wasn't in a very anxiety inducing environment. Rather, the effects made me feel great but I knocked out and was in great slumber.

I've been looking into getting an MMJ card for awhile now. Why? Just because it would calm my nerves and make it more legit if I were to ever self-medicate. I do have reason's as to why I'd get one. I'm to paranoid to say it's for anxiety and insomnia, but I wouldn't mind saying it's for chronic pain (plantar fiscitis... nagging foot pain from my marathon training). As for smoking it, I'm not too big on that. I'm more interested in baking it in food or something edible rather than smoking it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm soon gonna try the opposite of weed for my anxiety: rimonobant


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

You're going to want potency if you want any appreciable effect on your SA. I looked over your post history and it seems your SA is pretty bad. Where I used to live there was a guy who had access to X-ray equipment (he did hospital maintenance) and he would blast the weed with xrays to make it more potent. I've been told this is getting to be a more widespread practice. Ask around if you know the "right people" in your area and try to get your hands on some. Heard it referred to by a few names: 3-Mile, Cosmic, Ray-Ray, and Endo-Glo. If you can get some it'll cure what ails you.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

The first and only time I did weed it sent my anxiety into absolute overdrive. I felt good, but I was hypersensitive to my surroundings.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Getting absolutely ripped on a bong sort of helped with my SA, depression, and anhedonia. Taking a few puffs of a joint sends my SA into overdrive.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

MJ is not only making social anxiety worse, but I believe that it can cause social anxiety in some people, which are not affected by social anxiety in general. 

So, it is a worse choice You can make. It is some kind of anti-cure for SA.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on the person. I find it beneficial myself. It has a strange dosage curve though, low doses are universally good, medium doses help with some aspects of SA but make others worse, while high doses make you over-analyse everything and make you too intoxicated to function normally socially anyway, unless you're around other people who are just as high as you.

Conclusion? Don't smoke too much and it's fine. Moderation is good.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

It seems to only truly help footballer Ricky Williams and myself...lol

I work fast food counter sometimes and I have to get baked before I do it. Hence I get baked before work everyday.

Sometimes it makes me forget steps but I really dont think I could do it without it sometimes. The customers still stress me out but at least im not freaking out. Its like it puts my problems into perspective you know. Its almost like I can see myself in my head and plan out exactly what to do. 

Anyhow, I have tried every SSRI, couple SNRI's, Buspar, wellbutrin, bunch of benzos, remeron and probably some others I forgot. Im ready for some medical marijuana please. The illegal nature of the plant in my state is one of the only things keeping me from living to the fullest. 

When I smoke, I get really talkative and it gets rid of my whole "blank mind" deal. Of course the feeling wears off when the cannabis intoxication ends so its more of a chemical band-aid then a "cure" for me.


----------



## papercat (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it definitely depends on the person and also maybe the situation. I have friends that get really paranoid, and many people it just makes them lethargic. If I smoke it I feel a type of relief, like suddenly I'm okay with myself again. It makes me creative and energetic, and I can get a lot done, as long as I'm careful not to smoke too much. A small amount really does help my SA a lot. 

On the other hand, I seem to react differently to some chemicals than what is "normal" because caffeine for instance seems to make me tired. Does this happen to anyone else? I drink coffee at night to relax so that I can sleep.

I also used to be a heavy drinker but was typically very "functional" and alcohol also had the effect of giving me energy and motivation to do things. Again, only in smaller doses; in too-high doses anything will have a negative effect.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

It kind of works for me. It always depends on my surroundings to (especially if I feel comfortable around the people or not). Most of the time I'd rather be listening to some good music by myself. Definitely gets my mind off of other thoughts. I wish I could be functional when high, but that's not really going to happen if couchlock sets in.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Marijuana can make my social anxiety ALOT worse..it provokes my social anxiety more than anything else. Only time It helps me with my social anxiety is when I smoke on opiates or dexedrine. Smoking marijuana on benzos makes me dull and lazy..worsening my social anxiety, smoking marijuana on alcohol same thing. It makes me get nauseous and dumb. Strange though I was on dexedrine before switching to ritalin and marijuana was great on dexedrine (potently euphoric) but on ritalin it causes me to have anxiety attacks. But ritalin helps my ADHD more than dexedrine and my ADHD and hyperness is more of a problem for me so I stick with my ritalin. But marijuana and dilaudid (hydromorphone) is my favourite by far. THAT cures my social anxiety


----------



## redpill93 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have problems with anxiety attacks on marijuana but still have the urge to use it, ask for a strain with more of a body high, those usually have a higher level of CBD to THC. Cannabidiol (CBD) makes for more of a body high and it also helps against anxiety. This is crucial for people just starting to use marijuana, because if you go straight for the danks like Kush or whatnot, the high amounts of THC and little to no CBD can be overwhelming.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

redpill93 said:


> If you have problems with anxiety attacks on marijuana but still have the urge to use it, ask for a strain with more of a body high, those usually have a higher level of CBD to THC. Cannabidiol (CBD) makes for more of a body high and it also helps against anxiety. This is crucial for people just starting to use marijuana, because if you go straight for the danks like Kush or whatnot, the high amounts of THC and little to no CBD can be overwhelming.


Having much experience with both anxiety, panic and marijuana I can say that a high ratio of CBD:THC in no way decreases the likelihood of not experiencing anxiety for someone who is prone to panic/anxiety when smoking pot.

I used to be a medical grower and knew the strains I was growing very well; ut myself and others who were prone to anxiety when smoking pot, the strain didn't matter we'd experience anxiety regardless.


----------



## james120685 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been experience this issue in my life, I also smoke the Marijuana. I have continuously smoke the weed and it makes me feel better and helps to overcome from the stress. but i relies after few months that my mind is not working properly like weak memory power and i am still facing the memory issue. now i have left this addiction and living the simple life with happiness...... Nothing is impossible if you have the strong will power.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

No, don't listen to the potheads. They will tell you that marijuana can cure cancer. 

I's not a bad drug but it is way, way overrated IMO. It doesn't do **** for me.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

It helps my anxiety temporarily but frankly I think it's what caused my anxiety to surface in the first place, I started smoking around 5 years ago and that's right when my anxiety started. So if anything it'd probably just worsen it in the long run.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Marijuana doesn't cure anything I;m sure it alleviates pain, nausea in some situations. Like many other drugs though it is no cure it only temporarily relieves some symptoms for some people. I've heard stories of people taking an SSRI for 6 months to year and being able to quit after learning to manage their SA then they no longer need medication again; thus being cured of SA. More commonly in cases where a patient suffers from only SA, they are able to cure themselves by non pharmaceutical means.

I have never heard of someone with SA smoking cannabis for a given amount of time, then quitting for good and effectively being cured, never needing treatment again.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Won't cure it but it will help you improve on things in your life. Been using it for a year and am already seeing positive results from it. It helps me work on myself and makes me feel better. It exposes your fears rather than masking them from what I've experienced so far. It makes me uncomfortable at times because I think too deeply about things that I never would've thought of in my sober state of mind. Pills didn't work at all for me. I feel like pills would just mask your problems rather than helping you work on things/problems going on in your life. With weed its like it helps you see things from a different perspective. It helps me think outside the box. Negative thoughts are slowly being replaced with positive thoughts. From what I see so far,its like marijuana gives you the tools to help improve your life for the better. Its up to you whether or not you will give it the chance to help improve your life.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

Its subjective, it can help, it might not do anything, or it can make it worse. Personally its helped me, but I know people who have had an opposite experience.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

lost91 said:


> Won't cure it but it will help you improve on things in your life. Been using it for a year and am already seeing positive results from it. It helps me work on myself and makes me feel better. It exposes your fears rather than masking them from what I've experienced so far. It makes me uncomfortable at times because I think too deeply about things that I never would've thought of in my sober state of mind. Pills didn't work at all for me. I feel like pills would just mask your problems rather than helping you work on things/problems going on in your life. With weed its like it helps you see things from a different perspective. It helps me think outside the box. Negative thoughts are slowly being replaced with positive thoughts. From what I see so far,its like marijuana gives you the tools to help improve your life for the better. Its up to you whether or not you will give it the chance to help improve your life.


This is the exact reason why I smoke(D)


----------



## sqwaaaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I smoked for a year every day, havent noticed any improvements so far.


----------



## WhiteBic (Nov 22, 2012)

I smoke every day and have for a couple of years now...

When I'm sober in a social situation I'll freeze up and not know what to say...after I've smoked the words will just flow out. I'm sure I say some stupid things, being impaired and all, but hey at least I can hold a conversation, sometimes.


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> This is the exact reason why I smoke(D)


http://www.benefitsofmarijuana.com/benefits.php


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I smoke almost every day as well. Sometimes it is great, especially when I wake up with awful morning anxiety, or can't relax to go to sleep. Other times, it just makes me more anxious (or if not anxious, just too lazy/tired to want to do anything like going to a bar, etc.)


----------



## HighsNLows (Apr 19, 2012)

Himi Jendrix said:


> It seems to only truly help footballer Ricky Williams and myself...lol
> 
> I work fast food counter sometimes and I have to get baked before I do it. Hence I get baked before work everyday.
> 
> ...


YO i think im just like you. i get the "blank" state of mind non-stop and this causes my social anixety. what weed strains work best for you? I can't believe theres a weed that makes someone with SA more talkative! lol but please let me know man.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It can't CURE it. Some people say it helps their SA but it's personal opinions. I find it helps my SA and it's my drug of choice.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

temporarily maybe...not long term..in fact long term it will probably increase it...It's not like you can just smoke pot all day long...I mean you can but I hope you don't...can probably be used on occasion for when you just need to chill out for a few hours...it is naturaly and although illegal I see no problem with using on occasion


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

No, it can't cure it.... It makes it worse.


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

It increased mine at times and actually was what made me develop panic attacks when I was younger and first started with it (took a few years to get over panic disorder), I've been burning for 5 years and still do it occasionally.

It is still a psychoactive drug and almost like LSD, very set dependent, mood dependent, dependent on how you feel about being around other people when high (I still to this day have issues with being high in public or when I think/know I have red eyes high in public).

However, I have found it has helped me more since I started taking an SSRI (celexa) and began taking xanax occasionally as needed for anxiety attacks (which sober and while high) and I find I haven't enjoyed my weed high's this much in a long time.

I don't think marijuana is inherently anxiety provoking, I think it is just the sense of a high coming on, its effects, and has the potential to augment anxious feelings if they are already present.


----------

